# Neuheit 2012 - TREND Echolot für Futterboote - jetzt zum Sonderpreis



## am-angelsport (10. September 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,



TOP Angebot


 *YARIS SPORTS * ​ *Trendium*​ *Fishfinder Q5
*​ *Echolot für Futterboote*​ *Neuheit 2012 der Hammerpreis unglaublich* ​ *Die Neuheit am Tacklemarkt - leicht zum selbst einbauen  *​ Die neuste Generation der  Echolote für Futterboote! *Unschlagbar in Preis*  - Leistung mit enormer Reichweite, extremen Akkupower - genauer Anzeige  am Bildschirm und einfachem Einbau! Eines der zur Zeit besten  Fishifinder Echolote auf dem Markt.​ 2Jahre Testphase mit dem SKARP S60 Baitboat und dem Trend Micro Baitboat mit perfektion Bestanden.​   Das Echolot kann aber an jedem Futterboot angebracht werden!

​ *jetzt ansehen !*
​ http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ot-fuer-Futterboote-Hammerpreis_p11929_x2.htm
​​








http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...ot-fuer-Futterboote-Hammerpreis_p11929_x2.htm


 bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar. 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

